# Southern Copperhead



## nocturnalbynature (Oct 24, 2008)

I was reading up on copperhead anitivenom as i was unsure which they used and wiki said this

Although technically the antivenin CroFab could be used to treat an envenomation, it is usually not administered for copperheads, as the risk of complications of an allergic reaction to the treatment are greater than the risk from the snakebite itself in most cases. The very few reported deaths from copperhead bites all involved multiple snakes. Pain management, antibiotics, and medical supervision in the case of complications is usually the course of action

so do they gernerally not use antivenom for this species???

NBN


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

If need be, it would be and has been used.

A very much underestimated species by venomous keepers, yes generally envenomation has considerable fewer effects than other NA species, still not to be taken lightly.

Deaths have been reported.


Dave


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

The thing with copper heads thay arn't overly agressive untill you pick one up or try to pick one up So bites are few.....And yes people do underestimate this snake


Mine is so docile you wouldent beleave it But I was reading sometime back I think it was siuk who has one was saying his is more agressive .......


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

A Copperhead will just generally sit there untill you start agrivating it.

Copperhead venom isnt reletavely toxic to humans, although deaths have been reported. so you should never take the chance of taking a bite.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> A Copperhead will just generally sit there untill you start agrivating it.


I've seen many in the wild and they are variable with some siting still and other striking freely so I feel that you statement is slightly inaccurate unless you are purely taking about experience in captive critters.......over to you for comment!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> I've seen many in the wild and they are variable with some siting still and other striking freely so I feel that you statement is slightly inaccurate unless you are purely taking about experience in captive critters.......over to you for comment!


my copperhead was very aggressive, striking at anything that moved.

People read that not many people die and think they are a "safe" snake but no one really sees the statistics of people that are in a bad way from them, loosing a finger after a bite is not that uncommon, and thats a pretty serious thing to happen.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

mines a c:censor:t wont sit on the hook-:gasp:, i had to put him in a floor level viv not overly agressive just hates being moved. I still got all me fingers though and i plan to keep it that way :lol2:. MIDWEST TONGS RULE


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> A Copperhead will just generally sit there untill you start agrivating it.
> 
> Copperhead venom isnt reletavely toxic to humans, although deaths have been reported. so you should never take the chance of taking a bite.


Maybe I'm just getting overly suspicious, but just as a pair of bullsh*tters are called out, a "new" member starts in the section with the same type of spelling errors..................


----------



## dober-girl (May 16, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> Maybe I'm just getting overly suspicious, but just as a pair of bullsh*tters are called out, a "new" member starts in the section with the same type of spelling errors..................


:gasp:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> Maybe I'm just getting overly suspicious, but just as a pair of bullsh*tters are called out, a "new" member starts in the section with the same type of spelling errors..................


bugger cought me out again......il get my coat


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

No idea what you're taalking about Stuart....But anyhow.....ANY Snakebite is serious.....Whether it be a False Water Cobra or a Black Mamba.....Complications can still develope.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> No idea what you're taalking about Stuart....But anyhow.....ANY Snakebite is serious.....Whether it be a False Water Cobra or a Black Mamba.....Complications can still develope.


Sorry if I've caused any offence, but recently there's been one or two folks that have done nothing but spin a big line in [email protected]. They've been caught out and have gone strangely quiet, then you arrive and again, no offence meant, but you seem to have the same spelling errors as him/them.

I'm going to take a little bit of issue with the remainder of your post tho'. Yes, complications such as anaphalaxys (sp?) and venom allergy could occur with something as innocuous as a hoggie, however, there is a world of difference between a bite from a FWC and one from a poly' 
I got a bad bite from a mangrove snake, and whilst it hurt like a **** it in no way compared to the effects of another bite I received from a different species.

As Tom said earlier, read, listen and absorb information before giving it out...........We were born with two eyes, two ears and only one mouth for a reason..........
There is a wealth of experience that visits this forum (although due to [email protected], those visits are getting less frequent) learn from them and you will be better placed when it comes to actually applying for your DWAL an dealing with your own animals, wind them up by becoming another one of the many post-pubescent "experts" that seem to populate this section lately and you will effectively be on your own. Just a bit of advice.............


----------



## Atrox59 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Copperheads*

Check out specializedvenoms.com and look at those really mean copperheads!


----------

